# Which Aquarium Heater?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

What heater should I get for my 30 gal. aquarium? Wattage and volts? I'll be needing a heater for it this winter, wanted to go ahead and buy it so I'll have it before holiday shopping.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

100 watts should suffice, but 150 would be better.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you, I usually don't have to use a heater at all because my room stays hot until winter, i only had one tropical tank last year and it came with a heater.

Do you think this heater would do the job?,http://www.amazon.com/Anti-Explosion-Submersible-Aquarium-Water-Heater/dp/B0068WYTZG/ref=sr_1_21?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1349663759&sr=1-21&keywords=aquarium+heater


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like it would work throughout the winter


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I think it would work but a word of caution:It does not have a brand name that I can determine (i.e. none listed) and it is butt cheap. That could end up being not a good match. Cheap and submersible isn't necessarily a good thing. Someone else might have heard of them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow that is cheap but only one review. But explosions are rare. Stuck-on heaters kill fish more. 

The last heater I bought was a cobalt. Its a new product, but I was impressed by the rep and wanted to try one. Its too new to have much of a track record, but they have attempted to solve the stuck-on issue. I put it in a tank that I walk by all the time so I can keep an eye on. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25160 The previous new heaters I got were free replacements for recalled stealths. Again, so far so good. 

The less often you check your tank, the more reliable a heater you need. 

When I got fed up with fish-cooking submersibles, I tried a few non-submersibles and still got cooked fish.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't even notice that it had no name brand, thanks for the heads up;-)If I bought it my luck it would be exactly what I paid for it. 
I have a non submersible one, but it will not fit over the side of my tank without being almost all the way out of the water.
My 55 gal. came with an aqueon heater it was pretty good last winter but I may have to replace it, haven't used it since. I do like the look of the colbalt heaters


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i bought 6 of those heaters several months ago...don't waste your money...none of them work anymore..that pretty blue netting will be floating around your tank within a week...
the cord is only about 2 ft. long and the prongs are so thin that they don't want to stay in the outlet....

ABSOLUTE TRASH !!!!!!!!!!!

i also just purchased several Aquatop heaters that seem to be well built and they are functioning nicely...

for a 30 gallon tank i would suggest a 200 watt heater....


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm glad I asked first! 
O the aquatops look nice, I like the top where you can set it to the exact temp.


----------

